# Telecommunication Training



## Mste104 (Aug 16, 2010)

*how do I delete?*

How do i delete my amatuer post??


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

No delete.. But you can edit. 

Most forums don't have a delete as it tends to mess up the flow of a forum if you delete something that some has replied to already...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black Boys Rape Our Young Girls, But Violet Gives Willingly.

There, that's all you need to know.


----------

